# Buying treestands in canada?



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Bass Pro Possibly or Cabela's ??? If you have any pro shops in your area that carry that line they also might be able to order it in for you !


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Yes I have checked both bass pro and cabelas,they have them but even though we have those stores in Canada they still ship from the states. Found one store in the states,well actually a few that ship for free within the states but $80 shipping to Canada,go figure. But you are right,I do have one sporting goods store in the area that I can possibly see if he can get some for me.Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Livetohunt said:


> Yes I have checked both bass pro and cabelas,they have them but even though we have those stores in Canada they still ship from the states. Found one store in the states,well actually a few that ship for free within the states but $80 shipping to Canada,go figure. But you are right,I do have one sporting goods store in the area that I can possibly see if he can get some for me.Thanks for the reminder!


 Are you sure about Cabelas only shipping from the states? U have to go to cabelas dot ca not com and see what they have. Pretty sure anything you order from ca is shipped from within Canada. At least anything I have ordered from them was...

Just to add, was just looking at a 2 man ladder stand on dot ca and shipping was under $20 for that item,that was standard shipping of up to 7 days arrival


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Livetohunt said:


> Yes I have checked both bass pro and cabelas,they have them but even though we have those stores in Canada they still ship from the states. Found one store in the states,well actually a few that ship for free within the states but $80 shipping to Canada,go figure. But you are right,I do have one sporting goods store in the area that I can possibly see if he can get some for me.Thanks for the reminder!


How close to the border are you? You can always open a parcel account, that's what I do. I cross the border and pick them up (free shipping), plus I get to fill up on gas at 90 cents/litre


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Maxtor said:


> Are you sure about Cabelas only shipping from the states? U have to go to cabelas dot ca not com and see what they have. Pretty sure anything you order from ca is shipped from within Canada. At least anything I have ordered from them was...
> 
> Just to add, was just looking at a 2 man ladder stand on dot ca and shipping was under $20 for that item,that was standard shipping of up to 7 days arrival


Sorry I stand corrected,bass pro only ships out of the states.Cabelas canada does ship within Canada but they do not carry the two stands I mentioned but cabelas states has them. They have store to store shipping but does not include Canada. Bass pro has what I am looking for and thier are a few stores in Canada but all items are shipped up from states.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Xenomorph said:


> How close to the border are you? You can always open a parcel account, that's what I do. I cross the border and pick them up (free shipping), plus I get to fill up on gas at 90 cents/litre


I am about 4 hours from the border but that is a great idea! I could get thier and back and still be money ahead on items like treestands.Like you say,thier are so many items that include free shipping in the states. If you don`t mind,I will pm you for more info on setting up a parcel account. Thank you!


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Livetohunt said:


> I am about 6 hours from the border but that is a great idea! I could get thier and back and still be money ahead on items like treestands.Like you say,thier are so many items that include free shipping in the states. If you don`t mind,I will pm you for more info on setting up a parcel account. Thank you!


It's OK, glad to help. I'll put it here for anyone to see.

You find out the closest parcel service to you, or the closest and best fees. Your shipping address (US address) usually becomes 
YOUR NAME
THEIR ADDRESS

Most I think have email (free) or phone (at cost) notifications of when your package has arrived. From provider to provider the fees are different, but generally the size/storage determines how much you pay. Mine usually charges 3.50/package received, I have 7 free days of storage after which, IF I am not able to pick it up, I accrue 10/20 cents per day/package.

When I buy stuff from US I usually time it, so I make one trip, pick up the entire stuff and come across. 

DO NOT LIE AT THE BORDER, EVER  
I always told them how much I was bringing back, value and all and so far -fingers crossed- didn't pay a cent. Have the bills with you just in case.

The gas is an added bonus. When I go across I make sure the tank's on E and I have a few jerrycans with me.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

So how do you go about finding these parcel service providers, I assume you are not talking about a post office box. Is this thier business being a depot for out of state or out of country patrons?


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Livetohunt said:


> So how do you go about finding these parcel service providers, I assume you are not talking about a post office box. Is this thier business being a depot for out of state or out of country patrons?


Exactly. Manitoba for example has North Dakota and Minessota at south.

Simple google search: 
1. Parcel service Minessota gives http://www.rydensstore.net/
and its info:
PARCEL SERVICE

Parcel Service instructions (All carriers deliver to us)

Have your parcels addressed:

Your Name
9301 Ryden Rd.
Grand Portage, MN 55605

- Track your parcel with the carrier or call us to see if it's arrived
- We charge $3.00 per parcel and $10.00 per skid when we use our forklift
- Please call for further details or with any questions 218-475-2330





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


9301 Ryden Rd.
Grand Portage, MN 55605

Phone (218) 475-2330
Fax (218) 475-2607



Do the same for North Dakota if you are closer to them


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Let's say theoretically that you want to bring a lot of stuff in. You can always just do the import papers. Especially if you and a lot of your buddies want to buy a lot of gear, you guys can do a group buy, assume the duty tax and be able to access a lot of the stuff not as easily accessible :lol3:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

that's kind of like what I do except my stuff gets delivered to Port Huron and the Ferry grabs it and brings it across for me. I don't even have to cross the border. $5 per package and like you said, most times shipping is free which makes it well worth it.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks very much for your help " Xenomorph",did a quick search and found a place that is just a mile across the border.They even mention in thier ad all the reasons for using them which are exactly the reasons I want to use them! lol 

One more question. I under stand it would be imperative to have your invoice/sales receipt for the items when entering back into Canada which if buying new you would have but have you had any experience with buying a used item,say a bow that the seller does not want to ship to Canada. Do you need to get the seller to write up a bill of sale or something or just the fact it is delivered under your name good enough. Do customs always need a value assigned to the item?

Anyways thanks again for all your help! I think a whole new shopping experience has just unfolded for me.  Girlfriends car gets 50 miles to the gallon so I see a few road trips a comin! Maybe get a few friends to send to the same place and have them cover the gas and I could go pick up.And I made a mistake when I first posted and said I was 6 hours from the border and meant 4 and it is probably a little closer yet as I found a parcel service that is located at different and closer entry point then I would have thought.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Canadian Tire sells the Pro Staff...I bought mine earlier this year for 50% off! They will go on sale.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...61P/ProStaff+Hang-On+Tree+Stand.jsp?locale=en


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

All you need is your payment proof (paypal, ebay, whatever) and as mentioned before, just in case. So far, I wasn't asked to produce anything, but that's either because I was wearing a suit and tie :lol3: or because I disclosed everything that I was bringing back, no hesitation. Probably after jinxing it over here I'll pay the duty next time around.





Jbooter said:


> Canadian Tire sells the Pro Staff...I bought mine earlier this year for 50% off! They will go on sale.
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...61P/ProStaff+Hang-On+Tree+Stand.jsp?locale=en


^Or that. 

Another thing you should do is talk to your dealer, see if they have what you're looking for. Some of them will give you a good enough deal to stop looking around, plus, we all like to spend money locally. I use my parcel for things I cannot find here, or ridiculously good used deals since shipping is included within US. 

My dealer here when I brought my "newly bought" used bow in for a tune up and asked for a 30" module instead of the 28 that was on she just swapped them and didn't charge me a penny. Can you say return customer ?

Good luck with this, whatever you decide as long as you keep spending and get more addicted it's all good.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Jbooter said:


> Canadian Tire sells the Pro Staff...I bought mine earlier this year for 50% off! They will go on sale.
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...61P/ProStaff+Hang-On+Tree+Stand.jsp?locale=en


Thats excellent! Thank you very much "Jbooter"!! I have canadian tires all over the place. How did you like the stand? Wish they had the pic.The stand I was looking at had the footrest incorporated in the platform,the ad for the canadian tire one says it is a flip up footrest.That may be even better!


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Xenomorph said:


> All you need is your payment proof (paypal, ebay, whatever) and as mentioned before, just in case. So far, I wasn't asked to produce anything, but that's either because I was wearing a suit and tie :lol3: or because I disclosed everything that I was bringing back, no hesitation. Probably after jinxing it over here I'll pay the duty next time around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your help. I definetly still shop local as much as I can but some things are hard to find in Canada and having a pick up point in the states for larger items will certainly come in handy! No fear....I am always spending and enjoying doing so. lol


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Livetohunt said:


> Thats excellent! Thank you very much "Jbooter"!! I have canadian tires all over the place. How did you like the stand? Wish they had the pic.The stand I was looking at had the footrest incorporated in the platform,the ad for the canadian tire one says it is a flip up footrest.That may be even better!



It's a basic hang on stand. Nothing wrong with it. Here's a pic of it I found on google images...it's the same one. Has a flip up foot rest. The Seat flips up too.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Jbooter said:


> It's a basic hang on stand. Nothing wrong with it. Here's a pic of it I found on google images...it's the same one. Has a flip up foot rest. The Seat flips up too.
> 
> View attachment 1514991


Thats the one.....didn`t realize the footrest was a flip up. I have an older remington hangon with a footrest and I find I can stretch my legs an hang them over the footrest and I don`t feel like I am sliding off the seat. Makes for a very comfy position for me. Won`t need it this year unless there is one in my nearest CT so I may just wait till they come on sale.Thanks for the info!


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Livetohunt said:


> Thats the one.....didn`t realize the footrest was a flip up. I have an older remington hangon with a footrest and I find I can stretch my legs an hang them over the footrest and I don`t feel like I am sliding off the seat. Makes for a very comfy position for me. Won`t need it this year unless there is one in my nearest CT so I may just wait till they come on sale.Thanks for the info!



What's the max weight one of these tree stands would take?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Xenomorph said:


> What's the max weight one of these tree stands would take?


300lbs. Kinda pushing the limits for us eh Marius? LOL!


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> 300lbs. Kinda pushing the limits for us eh Marius? LOL!


I weigh 285 butt naked. If I put gear on me I am way over 300. Apparently my momma didn't want "this monkey" to climb trees. :lol3:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I think Lone Wolf tree stands are rated to 350lbs. Little on the pricey side in comparison to others but I hear they are the cat's arse.

http://www.lonewolfhuntingproducts.com/


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> I think Lone Wolf tree stands are rated to 350lbs. Little on the pricey side in comparison to others but I hear they are the cat's arse.
> 
> http://www.lonewolfhuntingproducts.com/



Looks good, but allow me to keep my fat ass on the ground. At least until I am down to 220 something
I like this http://www.lonewolfhuntingproducts.com/shopping/Products/Wolf-Pack__LWWP.aspx


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Get the M100.I have 1 ,it is the best all day stand on the market.I have a new LoneWolf Alpha Assault I will sell.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

One day I would love to get one but for now I need a couple/three stands and looking for middle of the road stands. Really like the 17" seat heigth on the M25,and hope to find a footrest for them. Where did you buy your M100 from?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

From Cabelas USA.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Just a side note ! Bass Pro will ship out of Toronto !!! You have to call the Toronto Store though.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

MLabonte said:


> Just a side note ! Bass Pro will ship out of Toronto !!! You have to call the Toronto Store though.


Well that is very good to know!


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Mike's parcel pick up in Pembina ND. Get everything shipped there. Try Sportsmans guide for treestands at a good price


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

If the tree stand set-up idea doesn't pan out you could easily get a ground stand for your bow hunts... Then you can get a good chair for your sits.


----------

